# gaggia cubika: problem with water flow



## cardiffboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Cld any kind folks out there help? I haven't used my Cubika for several months and when I start it up there is no water flow throught the "shower head",as they call it...

The pump is OK, it takes up water from the reservoir, and the steam pipe also works (half-heartedly).

Is this is scaling problem or something more serious?

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, sounds like your outlet valve has blocked due to scale. you will need to replace or service. email me through my website and i can help in more detail

regards

mark


----------



## hicksan (Apr 2, 2021)

I have the same problem. The machine clearly boils: it releases lots of boiling water back into the reservoir via the second silione tube. The pump certainly works - I have dismantled the machine and tested it to confirm. The outlet valve isn't blocked. It was originally but I cleared it. Water and steam both flow from the steam release pipe out the side if I release the steam valve and press the steam button (numbered 4 on the instructions), but I can't get anything to flow out of the shower. It seems like the pressure is being released constantly back into the reservoir - where there is a flow of boiling water and steam.


----------

